# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  credito iva compensazione

## STUDIOLEGALEBELLIZZI@TISCALI.IT

devo compensare il credito iva (contribuente mensile) del mese di dicembre 2007 con il debito iva gennaio 2008. Il codice del credito iva è quello relativo al iV trimestre???? che tra l'altro non riesco neanche ad individuare????
non vi è, infatti, un codice tributo credito iva mese dicembre.
grazie mille

----------


## Patty76

> devo compensare il credito iva (contribuente mensile) del mese di dicembre 2007 con il debito iva gennaio 2008. Il codice del credito iva è quello relativo al iV trimestre???? che tra l'altro non riesco neanche ad individuare????
> non vi è, infatti, un codice tributo credito iva mese dicembre.
> grazie mille

  Aspetta un attimo... 
Se fai una compensazione interna iva da iva non devi presentare nessun f24 e quindi non ti serve nessun codice.... 
Se invece vuoi fare una compensazione esterna e quindi devi presentare il modello f24 il codice da utilizzare a credito sarà 6099 (iva da dichiarazione annuale perchè solo questo è spendibile) anno 2007; l'importo a debito con codice 6001 anno 2008. 
Ciao

----------


## STUDIOLEGALEBELLIZZI@TISCALI.IT

> Aspetta un attimo... 
> Se fai una compensazione interna iva da iva non devi presentare nessun f24 e quindi non ti serve nessun codice.... 
> Se invece vuoi fare una compensazione esterna e quindi devi presentare il modello f24 il codice da utilizzare a credito sarà 6099 (iva da dichiarazione annuale perchè solo questo è spendibile) anno 2007; l'importo a debito con codice 6001 anno 2008. 
> Ciao

  
ma la compilazione del modello f24 a saldo zero non è obbligatoria anche in presenza di liquidazioni periodiche iva????

----------


## Patty76

> ma la compilazione del modello f24 a saldo zero non è obbligatoria anche in presenza di liquidazioni periodiche iva????

  Se usi il credito del mese precedente per stornare il debito di quello successivo è una procedura interna.....non è obbligario il modello f24. 
L'importante è scalare l'importo nella liquidazione del mese in cui lo usi 
1- Credito dicembre 100  
2- Debito gennaio 150 - credito periodo precedente 100 = totale da versare 50

----------


## studiocontabileab

Se posso aggiungere due parole: l'importante è fare le liquidazioni iva (mensili o trimestrali che siano), il progamma di gestione contabile si riporta tramite il meccasmo della liquidazione, il credito iva del mese-trimestre precedente spendibile solo per compensare un eventuale debito iva del mese o trimestre in questione. Nel caso del credito iva riportato dall'anno precedente hai inoltre la possibilità di utilizzarlo per compensare debiti di altra natura. Non si deve procedere alla stampa di alcun F24 se naturalmente sei a credito: se non devi pagare non è necessario presentare niente.

----------

